# Blood parrots losing color?



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I bought 2 blood parrots about.. 5 months ago, and recently i have noticed that their coloring is fading from orange to a pale pink... Is this normal? Or is there something that could be causing this to happen? Any information or thoughts would be greatly appreciated
Thanks!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like the fish might have been juiced with hormones at the farm, shipped to NAmerica, and then the hormones wear off.


----------



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

I got the fish from Island pets... the information posted on them said they were not dyed. could there be any other cause?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Stress, lack of food, lack of dithers. Any change of behaviour?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Using hormones is not the same as using dye. Hormones are a nutritional supplement that can speed up growth, or add colour to fish.


----------



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information stratos 
They definitely get enough food.. they have always been a little timid, hiding behind rocks etc. but there is no aggression from any of the fish in my tank.


----------

